# سؤال عن كيفية تمييز الترانزستور عن الثايرستور



## نيوتروني (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ..
ارجو التفضل ببيان كيفية التمييز بين الثايرستور و الترانزستور و بقية العناصر الالكترونية ذات ثلاثة ارجل من خلال ارقامهم بغض النظر عن الشركة المصنعة و مندون النظر الى الكتلوك؟:81:
ارجو بيان ذلك.


----------



## عرفات سالم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ارحو الاجابة على السؤال


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 سبتمبر 2013)

تجد الشرح فى هذا الموضوع

أجهزة القياس و كيف تقيس بها المكونات المتنوعة والأخطاء الشائعة


----------

